# Abu Garcia Veritas Rods



## gunny146 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just bought one of the these bad boys the other day. Really nice rod and can't beat the price. I have several of the BPS extreme rods and this thing blows them away. If anyone is looking for a nice rod under $100.00, take a look at these. I bought the 7'3" MH for a flipping stick and it's awesome. Gonna go back and pick up another when money allows.


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2010)

I think I am heading to basspro this weekend for some "window" shopping. I will check them out.


----------



## MadCatX (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice Gunny - I have been on this pro-qualifier on a brown MH 6.6 - its like night and day. I doubt ill buy another spin caster.


----------



## brmurray (Sep 30, 2010)

these are really interesting to me. I will soon be buying a couple more rods, these have my interest.


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 1, 2010)

bmurray, when you get a chance to take a look at one let me know if you want one. The place I bought mine from sells them 10 bucks cheaper than BPS and I get a little on top of that. Let me know.


----------



## brmurray (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Gunny


----------



## batman (Oct 6, 2010)

Just look at these at BPS.Man this has to be the lightest rod Ive ever held.I need to get a flippin-pitchin rod ,so I may get one Sunday night,when I can get 2X BPS points.These really seem like excellent quality rods.Now I need to figure out which length to get.
DanD


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 6, 2010)

batman said:


> Just look at these at BPS.Man this has to be the lightest rod Ive ever held.I need to get a flippin-pitchin rod ,so I may get one Sunday night,when I can get 2X BPS points.These really seem like excellent quality rods.Now I need to figure out which length to get.
> DanD


 

For pitching the taller the better from what I understand. Everything else I get 7' because it gives you more whip to throw the bait....JMO....


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 6, 2010)

batman said:


> Just look at these at BPS.Man this has to be the lightest rod Ive ever held.I need to get a flippin-pitchin rod ,so I may get one Sunday night,when I can get 2X BPS points.These really seem like excellent quality rods.Now I need to figure out which length to get.
> DanD




When is the double bps points period?


----------



## batman (Oct 6, 2010)

I got a notice in the mail,10-10-10,from 6-9PM.
I'm gonna get 3 new seats for my boat and one of these rods.
I looked at a 7' long one,seemed like it would be too long for me to use pitching,which is what I'll use it for.Will have to look into it more.
DanD


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 7, 2010)

Batman, take a look at the 7'3" MH. that's what I bought and use for a flippin stick. I was trying to use a 6'6" for flippin and pitching but was failing badly. When I got the 7'3" it was much easier and I could get the baits way futher under docks, bushes, and other structure. The longer rod helps. I also thought the longer rod would be too long but it works nicely.


----------



## batman (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks gunny146,
I think the 7'3" is the way I'm going to go.Now I need to shop for a reel to go with it,lol.


----------



## batman (Oct 10, 2010)

Just got back from BPS,getting 2X points.
Picked up 7'3" MH Veritas rod and a Revo Winch.Gonna juggle around some rods and reels until I get them the way I like um.
I love BPS


----------



## Brine (Oct 10, 2010)

I picked one up at BPS over the weekend. It felt good. I just wish the handle was a bit longer.


----------

